# Cambridge Open 2018, UK



## Jupilogy (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CambridgeOpen2018

I thought there'd be a thread already, but it's never too late!

Will you be attending? What events are you excited for? Goals for each event? 

I'm excited because it's my first competition in 2018, I decided to go pretty late because I realised I've done one every year since I started, up until now. I'm also excited because I'll be travelling with a friend.

Since I haven't been practicing much, I don't think I'll be getting any PBs. I'm aiming to do a lot of solves and hopefully learn something new though!


----------



## rufus12321 (Dec 14, 2018)

It's my first comp too. Not going to compete as I'm not confident enough to pay £15 to compete.
Just going to practice hopefully meet other cubers and learn a few more oll algs.
I currently average about 35 and PB single is 22.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2018)

Yo


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 17, 2018)

Post-comp review: didn't really have any goals going in apart from to break at least 1 PR which I did, so everything else was a bonus.

3x3: Despite a weak start with a sup-15 average, pulled it back in round 2 with a 13.01 average ft. a counting 11. Also did reasonably well for myself in the final and managed a 10 which was a goal - though hesitation on AUF (PLL skip) nearly cost even that lol.
4x4: PR average in round 1, then a 50.xx PR average in round 2 featuring no sub-50s.
5x5: PB average in round 2, can't do much better than that - nearly sub-1:40.
6x6: Had a lot of popping issues with my 6x6 recently so I decided to borrow a cube. No PRs, though my mean in round 1 came close, but I did make the second round which I've never done before. ^^
7x7: We were running behind as round 1 started so the cut-off was reduced to 5:00 from 6:00. My PB is 5:20.50. Borrowed a Hays 7, and got 5:00.05. On the one hand, PB by a huge margin - on the other, missed out on a very likely PB mean and my first sub-5:00 by 0.05 seconds. =/ Looking forward to getting my own Hays for Christmas!
3BLD: 1:22 single in round 1 - my PR is 1:21. Triple DNFed the final. =3
OH: Made all 3 rounds which was another first. Had the luckiest scramble ever in round 2: easy cross, straightforward F2L, fat sune OLL, and AUF-less PLL skip. 15.95 - PB by more than 2 seconds. Almost certainly would have been sub-10 if done two-handed, maybe even faster. PR single is more than 10 seconds faster than PR average, and national ranking for single went from 123rd to 37th! XD
Clock: First round wasn't very good. 6.88 on the first scramble in round 2, which was as fast as I feel I could have safely executed. Going into the final solve I needed 8.5 for sub-8, and 8.1 to podium. Unfortunately I made an 8.9 counting and missed out. Disappointed, but not too much.
Mega: Very meh.

Really fun smaller comp overall, great to see everyone there and looking forward to the next one. =)


----------

